# James Edward, head of CAN embassy secur during 1979 Iran hostage crisis, R.I.P.



## The Bread Guy (8 Apr 2011)

From the _Calgary Herald_:


> His colleagues knew him as a big man with a small ego. His friends won’t forget that great sense of humour, while his family will remember him most as a loving “gentle giant” who loved his cowboy boots and westernwear.
> 
> Those closest to Calgarian James Edward, who passed away on April 1 at age 66 from complications due to cancer, know one other thing about the man that until now has eluded his fellow citizens.
> 
> ...


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Apr 2011)

The sad loss of another great Canadian.


----------

